# Archäologie



## Schnatti (24. Dezember 2010)

Huhu
simple Frage. bekommt man die lvl 85 epixxe erst wenn man die 85 erreicht hat oder ist es möglich diese schon vorher zu bauen? Bin seit ewigkeiten auf 525 aber es mag sich keins der Teile in mein Auftragsbuch verirren. Einfach nur Pech oder sollte ich mal die 85 erreichen eh ich weiterfarme?
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## sensêij1988 (25. Dezember 2010)

die Dinger scheinen so rar zu sein bis sie mal im Buch erscheinen das man in ruhe 3 Twinks auf 85 bringen kann hab jetzt über 70 Troll Artefakte gelöst und immer noch ne das schwert -.- 




aber ob man nun 85 dafür sein muss weis ich nicht.


----------



## Naldina (25. Dezember 2010)

Wer das Glück sucht wird es nicht finden.


----------



## Throgan (25. Dezember 2010)

Man könnte natürlich googeln oder mal die Community Seiten durchsuchen....

Zum Thema Schwert:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/1267108929

Da werden sie geholfen.....

Man braucht übrigens für gewisse Teile einen bestimmten Skill, lvl scheint egal zu sein...


----------



## Flachtyp (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich meine mal irgendwann gelesen zu haben, daß dieses Schwert superselten ist. 
Dies macht die Troll-Artefakte perfekt zum lvln von Archä, weil man sich (anders als bei NE z ziemlich sicher sein kann, daß man nicht durch rare/epics ausgebremst wird ^^.


----------

